# UV Lamp Has Stopped Functioning



## Alduin (Dec 1, 2011)

Little background first, over the last week I've been setting up a 4ft viv for a beardie, basking bulb and ceramic creating the heat gradient needed and a Arcadia D3+ 12% Reptile Lamp 38W 42in providing the UV source.

I've had the temperatures running for a few days to make sure they're optimal and I tested the UV tube briefly last week and it worked. In lieu of this I got a beardie yesterday and being the coffee fueled computing student I've been up - long enough for the timers to kick in and fire up the basking and UV bulb.

Approx. 20 minutes ago though the UV bulb just stopped working. No flicker.

Fuse is fine and from what I can gather the starter is fine too (since it'd just flicker if it were busted)

I'm currently using a Hagen 40W light controller, that I'd thought would be sufficient.

Anyone with more experience willing to lend a hand? I'm expecting the bad news to be both the controller and bulb are blown :/


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

As it's an Arcadia tube you can message ArcadiaJohn on here if he doesn't see this post and reply before then anyway.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

For all the uv has gone make sure you still get your heater going so that your little guy does not get too cold, as above message Arcadia John, he will be the best to answer you


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi very strange!

Lamps cannot just fail! They will tend to splutter and choke first for a while. There really isn't much to go wrong!

But don't worry the lamps are guaranteed, if it does turn out to be the lamp. But I bet it isn't!

I suspect it is the electronics in that controller!

Check the fuses and FSU switch if it has one, make sure that the end caps are fitted correctly and the timer is working properly.

Please let me know asap so that we can provide the best customer care!

[email protected] if I'm not on here

John


----------



## Alduin (Dec 1, 2011)

richardquinn said:


> For all the uv has gone make sure you still get your heater going so that your little guy does not get too cold, as above message Arcadia John, he will be the best to answer you


Heaters are still operational so he's definitely not going to get cold 



Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi very strange!
> 
> Lamps cannot just fail! They will tend to splutter and choke first for a while. There really isn't much to go wrong!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, and I can't see any blackening of the ends of the tube. End caps are firmly in place too. I've checked the fuse in the plug and it's fine - even replaced it with another 3A one to no avail. Unsure what this FSU switch is you speak of thought :/

Heading out to buy a decent starter from RS. I doubt that's the problem but if it fixes it then it saves me buying a new ballast.

I shall post of my adventure in here and thanks so far for the helpful replies 

- Nick


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Alduin said:


> Heaters are still operational so he's definitely not going to get cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use an Arcadia Controller have not had any returns and we sell hundreds.


----------



## Alduin (Dec 1, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Use an Arcadia Controller have not had any returns and we sell hundreds.


I actually bought all my gear from Surrey Pet Supplies, definitely doing so with anything I need in the future 

Whelp... I do feel rather stupid as I fixed the problem. Turns out the left cap wasn't sitting in the bulb right - I swear I checked it when I first ran through my troubleshooting but then I decided to try again after returning with new starters. Screwed the cover off and I saw the metal cap for the bulb and thought "Ah..."

My fluorescent troubleshooting tips:

Bulb Flashes or Blinks: Starter is more than likely gubbed, can pick them up from most hardware stores for a quid, more depending on the type.

Bulb Fails to Light in any Capacity: As per my issue first point of call would be to check to see if the end-caps have wiggled off your tube. Failing that try checking the fuse in the socket, while rare of it blowing it might. If none of these are the case then it's more than likely that the ballast has blown. Source a new controller :/


----------



## Alduin (Dec 1, 2011)

petman99 said:


> Use an Arcadia Controller have not had any returns and we sell hundreds.


I actually bought all my gear from Surrey Pet Supplies, definitely doing so with anything I need in the future 

Whelp... I do feel rather stupid as I fixed the problem. Turns out the left cap wasn't sitting in the bulb right - I swear I checked it when I first ran through my troubleshooting but then I decided to try again after returning with new starters. Screwed the cover off and I saw the metal cap for the bulb and thought "Ah..."

My fluorescent troubleshooting tips:

Bulb Flashes or Blinks: Starter is more than likely gubbed, can pick them up from most hardware stores for a quid, more depending on the type.

Bulb Fails to Light in any Capacity: As per my issue first point of call would be to check to see if the end-caps have wiggled off your tube. Failing that try checking the fuse in the socket, while rare of it blowing it might. Also check to see if the ends of the tube are blackened or off colour - that could be indicative of a bulb failure so replace the bulb first chance you get. If none of these are the case then it's more than likely that the ballast has blown. Source a new controller :/


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Good skills!

Glad the lamp is ok

John


----------

